# High Brow Cat Colt. Cutting



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

God I love High Brow Cat lines...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That gives me goosebumps


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I love the look on the guy's face! And that colt is pretty impressive! Just call him the "Cow Whisperer"!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Holy - Are we sure he's not just lying down??  Lol, That's awesome!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've watched a lot of cutting and that is the lowest I've seen a horse go. I had a High Brow gelding once a few years ago - fantastic line. I love that his ears are on the cow.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> And that colt is pretty impressive! Just call him the "Cow Whisperer"!


Ha ha, that's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

WOAH! That is crazy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, he looks super focused too. The rider looks like he is amused by the whole thing. :lol:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow!! now thats when you know your horse loves his job! haha That is crazy impressive


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like the pups trying to win over an older dog.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Man, is he something.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I seen this on facebook! At first I thought he was laying down, it doesn't seem physically possible for a horse to do this!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I wanna know what his back legs are doing...Squatting, doing the spilts, criss-cross-apple-sauce?!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

crimson88 said:


> I seen this on facebook! At first I thought he was laying down, it doesn't seem physically possible for a horse to do this!


Oh yes. Cutting lines tend to be very athletic.

My filly's sire is a 3/4 brother to High Brow Cat. My other filly is a Peppy San Badger granddaughter.

Watching them play is a work of art. Heaven forbid the dog decides to step out into their paddock!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I seen this on FB to and was pretty impressed.

We have a few cat horses on the place and they are great horses! 

Id love to know the name of this horse..


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

He is amazing - saw this on FB too. 

We stayed at a place in Humble, TX overnight at a barn there that has a son of High Brow Cat "Jazzy Little Cat". He has won quiet a bit in cutting and his owner was in the top 100 of cutting with him. Barry got to ride him and he was amazing! His owner rode Sarge and Sarge loved charging after the cows!


----------



## RookieReiner (Oct 13, 2011)

would love to ride that horse!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I saw this on Facebook a couple weeks ago. Pretty darned awesome.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy wow!!! I've seen some of them get dang low but that has to set a new record or something.


----------

